# Stuck in Recovery/DFU mod...



## Furax44 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello, experts.
I'm trying to help a friend of mine whose iPhone 4S got stuck in recovery after an error in iTunes. (Not known)
The device is not jailbroken, and she just want to recover her pictures and enventually contacts, before using "Restore" button on iTunes.
The problem here is that any of the solutions are working right now. I've tried fixing recovery with TinyUmbrella, failure. Same with "Exit Recovery" on TU and Redsn0w. The device just reboot up in Recovery mode, again.
iRecovery, RecBoot don't work either, and I've tried on Windows and Linux.

I'm running out of ideas. If you could please help me with this, I'll PM you the phone number of my friend. She's hot. 
Regards,
*Fu²*


----------



## Lee360 (Oct 27, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear that but the only way is to restore it. Hopefully she synced her iPhone :/ sorry man


----------



## Furax44 (Oct 28, 2012)

I tried something, maybe if someone reaches this thread by accident, it didn't work for me but who knows...
I found Mostly iPhone hacking: Data recovery: not just for iBoot-pwned devices 
You can download an exe supposed to create a custom ipsw that would update your firmware without wiping out your data. Again, it didn't work for me with iOS6 (4S) and a pwn DFU state.

Anyway, I restored the phone. Thanks for your help !


----------

